# Truck Nutz, Balls



## DoubleRT (Mar 22, 2010)

Ocasionally I see these on the back of Quads and Big trucks, but where is everyone getting them? I drove over 100 miles and 5 different places today looking for some truck nutz to put on the back of my lifted brute 750 on 30" zillas, and the last place I could think of was a truck stop on the big Interstate 85 thru NC, and found them for $19.95, big and red. I originally was going 35 miles away to the next town to the closest Kawi dealer in my area for some oil and filter, and remembered I wanted a big pair of these to hang for my upcoming ride in West Virginia (Outlaw, Hatfield-Mcoy trails). Where do you guys get them? :thinking:


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

go to truck nutz.com


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I got mine at Spencers.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just ordered my red nutz!! $21 shipped


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine came in over the weekend....wife was like wtf??


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Tryin to be like me Dale???


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CAN I PLEASE?????  LMAO

YEAH, WIFE TOLD ME I GOT A PACKAGE IN, SO I TOLD HER TO OPEN IT AND SEE WHAT IT WAS....LOL SHE OPENS IT UP AND WAS LIKE *WTF* IS THIS??? LMFAO!!!!
SHE WAS ON SKYPE, SO I GOT TO SEE HER FACE AND EVERYTHING. IT WAS PRETTY FUNNY!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

hehehehe...

The look on the wife's face when she opens a box containing a set of rubber bull balls = PRICELESS


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

yea i see people driving around with them on there trucks. personally i think there retarted. lol just my .02


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I always thought those things were a hoot. 

One of my kids said that their dad thinks they're disgusting and only ******** without real ones have them on the backs of their vehicles. Shall I send you his address 

Then again, he drives a moped to work and a 150cc Chinese knock-off quad. So you kind of have to look at the source.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ha i went the cheap route .. i got some nuts off of a 7 1/16 15k frac stack ... more or less they are 1 1/2 sized wrench will fit them


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i saw some the other day kinda like that walker, they were the size of 3" oilfield pipe.connected with a chain on the guys reciever hitch.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

D.... I guess I'd be considered a ******* without a pair lol....I had a set on my truck and somebody STOLE them!!! And I have a big confederate flag decal made up that says "*******" on the back window lol.... so see...I fit the bill perfectly!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, and one of our muffler shops here in dayton sells them... many colors and sizes... around 20 bucks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

blue beast said:


> i saw some the other day kinda like that walker, they were the size of 3" oilfield pipe.connected with a chain on the guys reciever hitch.


 
goin to get mine dipped i think .. it will be same set up ..doug where were you at last night i almost got ran over by a brookshires truck ...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have set of Blue ones....lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I have set of Blue ones....lol


ha ha ha - blue balls


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha ! Ha ! Terrible...
My buddies little boy has some little small ones on the back of his 90. It is hillarious !!


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

lol my uncle bought me a set for chirstmas for my F350, they ended up on my Brute, he got them at Spencers...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's where I got my chrome ones.


----------

